# Precision Pak Yakmate



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

hows this for a good bit of gear?!! its a Precision Pak Yakmate, available only from the states...$250 aparently.

im wondering where ive seen a bag like that before...? it wouldnt be hard to pimp one up, if the basic bag structure was right....

bunnings?

original imge deleted at request of picture taker...new pic doesnt do it justice...


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

i remember what it was that looked simmilar..it was a picnic bag...lots of pockets and waterproof. and 1/8th of the price....

i just did a google, there are some pretty impressive picnic bags out there...and you get the plates etc with them!!

.


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

one person was selling one on here for $125 never used still for sale


----------



## noeskimo (Oct 20, 2008)

yeah, its sold.....

heres a type of picknick bag im talking about..http://www.ebags.com/picnic_time/turism ... NXTAG00001

$50

Non-slip extra-comfort backpack straps
Two separate insulated interior compartments
Concealed interior pockets for hiding different items
Flat zippered interior pocket
Padded handle grip
Large insulated water bottle with cap and carrying strap
Reinforced base for water bottle
Assorted exterior pockets
Two heavy duty d-rings
Multi-use mesh pocket with drawstring
Utility clip

.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ill ask Patwah to chime in...

Is that what you have Paddy or a different one?

I want a green one!


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

There have been a couple of posts about these, one here
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=19052&p=206039&hilit=yakmate#p206039
Here:
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=19223&p=208036&hilit=Yakmate#p208036
and a bit here;
http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=14&t=19039&p=205900&hilit=yakmate#p205900
might find something?


----------



## V8rob (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's a review I did of one some time back..

http://saltwateryakfisherman.blogspot.com/2008/11/yakmate-3.html

That is the 'long' version. Until recently they had stainless drain holes and I was unfortunate enough to get a bag with non-stainless drain holes!. I eventually had a new bag sent out and they'd updated the design using plastic drain holes - FAR batter. So I now have two bags!, and I've banged out the knackered drain holes on the old bag and have fitted some plastic replacements


----------

